# Peterloo bicentenary



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2019)

Thought it worth creating a thread for this, given it is the 200th anniversary this year.  Would be useful to add any events that are happening in the city to keep everything in one place.

Firstly, Manchester Art Gallery have an exhibition running from 27 May to 29 September - Get Together and Get Things Done | Manchester Art Gallery


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 9, 2019)

The memorial design is being re-considered due to accessibility issues...

Council to revise design of Peterloo Memorial after outcry


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 9, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> The memorial design is being re-considered due to accessibility issues...
> 
> Council to revise design of Peterloo Memorial after outcry


Bit of an own goal really, but at least they're looking at revising the design.  Will have to dust down my peterloo t-shirt for the bicentenary next month.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2019)

Some kind of thing going on with 3,000 free tickets.  No link to the ticket site in the article though.

Public re-enactment to mark 200th anniversary of Peterloo massacre


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 23, 2019)

https://peterloo1819.co.uk/event/from-the-crowd/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 14, 2019)

Got a ticket for the event on Friday, and will pop to Albert Square for the thing on Sunday.


----------



## moose (Aug 16, 2019)

How did it go? Looked good.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2019)

moose said:


> How did it go? Looked good.


It was good fun - rained continuously but who cares - the organisers put on a good show.  

Glad I went to the first show at 12:30 as there was the reading of the names of the dead at 13:30 followed by a minutes silence.  A weird feeling standing there on the site the cavalry charged 200 years ago.

They showed a brilliant video about protest over the years - annoyingly I can't find it online to download.  It was sponsored by the Guardian and Manchester International Festival in case anyone can find it.  

The event was well planned - linking the grievances of 1819 with those of today.  There are a lot of parallels, e.g. zero hours contracts.   

The new memorial is good - the top circle has arrows pointing to previous atrocities around the world.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2019)

Off to the always lovely People's History Museum today.


----------



## moose (Aug 17, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The new memorial is good - the top circle has arrows pointing to previous atrocities around the world.


It looks lovely - it's a shame they didn't think about accessibility, causing such an uproar that it's treated like an embarrassing mistake. I'll go and have a look next time I'm in town.


----------



## handy1 (Dec 5, 2019)

I first read about Peterloo when i was about 14, it was one of main things that got me interested in politics. Could not make Friday so i recreated the walk myself on Saturday and walked from Top Mossley into town. Various marches converged on the Monument and it was a good turnout.


----------

